# ?opening up hood scoops?



## clarkaim (Jun 10, 2009)

I was able to get ahold of a ram air pan off a 68 gto to put on my 69. I would rather open up my own scoops rather than pay 150+ for opened plastic scoops thru ames or OPG. Any suggestions on teh best way to do this? I don't want to ruin the finish on mine that match the paint. Please advise


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've done several, and it's easy. The one's I did were for '65-'67, but it should be the same. You need a die grinder and a cut-off wheel. You take the die grinder, and make several light passes along the BACK side of the scoop openings, with the wheel PERPENDICULAR to the scoop back. Takes about 5 minutes, and you'll still have the "grille" inside the scoop intact. Looks trick, better than cut all the way open, and keeps the locusts out.


----------

